# Coming to Phuket



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone

In June I am coming to Phuket with my fiancée and brother to stay for 6-12 months. We have just got our tourist visas that so far allow us to stay 6 months with 60 day border runs. Can anyone suggest the best (and cheapest) way to do these border trips? Wondering if maybe there are buses that do day trips to Burma or somewhere close? Otherwise we thought we could just get cheap flights with air asia to somewhere such as KL for the day?? 

We are also planning to buy scooters/motorbikes when we arrive to use while we are there. Can anyone suggest any good dealers or places to go that sell them second hand? Thanks


----------



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Also, is it worth getting an international drivers permit as well before we come?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
At 60 days go to Phuket Immigration for a 30-day extension (cost 1900 baht)
At 90 days is when you need to exit the country
There are options of minivan runs to Ranong (same day return), or maybe consider going south to Penang (a day each way), your second 60-day TV will be activated when you return to Thailand.
As you mentioned, alternative is take a cheap flight and Air Asia is likely the best option.
They have '_Fabulous Flyday_' Friday specials that offer good advance purchase discounts - make sure you get you days right as once booked her's no refunds.
Book early - I just selected a couple of days in September 2210 baht return per adult, all inclusive no hidden charges. The same flights thies Tues/Weds would cost 5320 baht.

Firefly also fly from Phuket-Penang
Malaysia Airlines fly Phuket - KL

Also refer to *Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas*

Just my opinion, but if you do fly, what not take a few days - if you're not working what's the rush, I make mini-holidays out of any visa-related travel, eg so much in and within a couple of hours of KL.


----------

